# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Easy-Jtag ByZ3X Team تحديثات :  Z3X Emmc File Manager addon Released.

## mohamed73

*Z3X Emmc File Manager V1.0 addon Released.     About this update: 
- The project is written "from scratch"
- The project is fully translated into C ++
- A brand-new NATIVE engine-driver for accessing the EXT2 / 3/4 File System
- All the functions of scanning partitions have been reworked.
- The ability to open a separately read partition without markup
- Partition manager in the form of a tree with information
- Full-featured file manager with the ability to view information, multiple choice of files
- Hot Links button for frequently accessing files (Contacts \ SMS \ Passwords, etc.)
- The ability to save both individual files and folders
- The ability to sort Files by Name \ Type \ Size \
- Ability to change the style of displaying files / folders
- Copying file / folder names to the clipboard
- Ability to quickly view a single file
- Reading section information
- Address bar with manual address input support
- Automatic folder structure buffering
- Automatic read buffer, which maximizes file read speed
- No hanging of the interface
- Saving the entire partition to the BIN format
- HiPower CLK Support
- Support voltage EMMC 1.8 / 2.8 / 3.3 volts
- Supports CLK bus frequency up to 21 MHz 
Check EmmcFilemanagerManagerAddon_v1.3.exe on support.*

----------

